# Drummond Island



## the_iceman10088 (Sep 24, 2002)

hey everyone!
I'm looking to do some riding on the island this year.. I need to know a good place to stay etc... if any one has info let us know..

thanks....


----------



## Jim Tieman (Aug 22, 2002)

Johnsons resort use to stay open all winter....not sure it's called that, I ask my buddy, who has a cabin on the island.... be careful if you cross to Canada, the tree line to St. Joe island is usuall pretty good.... the tree line to Tessolon can be a bit un nerving.... went across found out 4-5" of ice.... 20+ miles whow....don't forget customs as well they will follow up!!! Have fun I will find out if there was a name change.... we stay there many times and were very happy with the place!


Jim


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Jim,

I happen to do alot of riding with Iceman. Guess, I really have no choice since he is family. (Just kidding, there cousin).

Our neighbors up north (the next cabin over) usually make the trip over. Unfortunately, I don't think they will make it this season since they are expecting their first child within the nexrt couple months or so.

Iceman and I have been talking about making the trip over there ourselves.

Thanks for the info.

-Goosewa


----------



## the_iceman10088 (Sep 24, 2002)

thanks jim for the info... i'll check back later on the name of the lodge you suggested....
larry


----------



## Jim Tieman (Aug 22, 2002)

Johnsons resort has changed names, to Vans, but I don't think they are open in the winter anymore..... Waa Win (spelling) is the place to stay, if I can find the correct spelling & tx I will let you know.... Jim


----------



## the_iceman10088 (Sep 24, 2002)

sounds good jim. thanks for the info

iceman


----------

